# MAKE YOUR LIST: Next World Cups and Olympic Games (by country)



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

There seems to be alot of talk about various countries holding WC's recently so I thought a thread dicussing which countries could actuially host one by themselves these days. With the increase size from 16 to 24 to 32 teams aswell as the increase in required stadium quality and infrastructure I'm not sure many former hosts could be included anymore. The following springs to mind...

Germany - Hosting in 2006

South Africa - Hosting in 2010

Brazil - FIFA's choice for 2014, will require alot of redevolpment but they obviously have the passion for football and the population.

England - Could likely host it when the next round of new/redevolped open next year and theirs most likely more on the way.

Spain - Talk up upgrading the two legendary stadiums aswell as many other projects.

Morocco - Went for 2010 with a number of big new stadiums planned so you'd think they'd be able to do so again.

Italy - Some of the 1990 stadia are dating but with the popularity of the game you'd think their would be money for redevolpment.

USA - Many NFL and collage stadia that could be used.

France - Hosted in 98 although I think they'd need to inprove their stadia to do so again.

Argentia - The rules limiting you to two stadia per city might have to be changed for Buenos Aires but like Brazil theres obviously a passion for football.

China - Many large stadiusm already and their would likely be lots of funding aviable for more.

Japan - Could probabley have hosted 2002 alone considering the number of stadia not used.

South Korea - was almost able to host 2002 alone and with the growing popularity of football there would probabley be able to do so in the future.

Australia - Finding uses for the 2-3 new stadia needed might be a problem but theres certainly the money there.

Other possible ones I don't have enough details on to know for sure.

Mexico - Not sure if they'd be able to rustle up the stadia but the passion for football is certainly there again.

Colombia - Was going to host in 1986 before political problems moved it to mexico, does already have some big stadiums but would need lots of devolpment.

Russia - Again has the population and the passion but would need alot of redevolpment stadia wise.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugal has a good chance at it.

Braga:



















Leiria:










Aveiro:










Porto:



















Boavista:



















Guimarães:



















Coimbra:



















Belenenses:










Gil Vicente:




























Lisbon:

Benfica




























Sporting





































Algarve:


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

What are the capacities of those stadia?


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ya but Portugal wont get the World Cup anytime soon since they just hosted the Euros. Maybe the earliset they would have a chance to get would be 2022-2026


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

mexico was the first country to hold the world cup twice n probably the only one, anyways for now it would be too soon but definately there is the infrastructure


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

coalfactor said:


> mexico was the first country to hold the world cup twice n probably the only one, anyways for now it would be too soon but definately there is the infrastructure


France has hosted it twice now aswell and as I said the second time was filling in for Columbia. Hosting a WC in 1986 and hosting one now is a very different matetr though, not only do you have 32 rather than 24 teams but the standard of stadium expected it much higher. Not that I'm saying Mexico wouldnt be able to host it just that I don't think the previous 2 WC's held their is evidense that they'd be able to hold one now.

As good a job as Portigul did with euro 2004 they were pushing the limate of what would be sustainable as it is with one 66k stadium, two 50k ones and the rest 30k. For a WC they'd need to boost all but 2-3 above 40K and probabley build a new 75-80 k stadium aswell.


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Probably couldn't do it now, but I think by the 2020's Turkey could be a viable option. Growing economy and a growing passion for football. Also should be members of the EU by then. Don't really know what their current stadium situation is like.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

The countries that I would like to see the World Cup staged.

Australia - we have managed to host every other World Cup/Olympics under the sun fairly well so why not.

Canada - In a similar position to Australia. Would do a great job.

England - Quite simply the home of the game and have the facilities and support in place.

Russia - One day, maybe when they finally figure out how a country is supposed to run and not as a despotic anarchic state.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

coalfactor said:


> mexico was the first country to hold the world cup twice n probably the only one


Italy (1934 and 1990), and France (1938 and 1998) allready hosted WC twice. Germany (1974 and 2006) will host it twice soon.

About Portugal: of course, Portugal get stadium. It is necessary but not enough: Portugal needs more accomodations and transportations to bid for WC. I think Portugal is too small to host WC alone: a comon bid with Spain or Morocco should be a better way.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece is fully capable as proven by the Olympic games and it already has the infrastructures needed. 1-2 new stadiums could be built and greece has plenty of accomodation due to its high level of tourists anyway.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Greece cannot and should not host a WC, we have neither the stadiums nor the need for the stadiums required. It's like double that of a Euro in every way, it would be a huge waste. I mean we can host it in the sense we can do it, but it would not be smart at all. Smaller countries have no business hosting alone, only joint bids for the WC.


----------



## Loopy70 (Nov 10, 2005)

love those crazy looking stadiums in Portugal!

i think that would be a fine venue


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Loopy70 said:


> love those crazy looking stadiums in Portugal!
> 
> i think that would be a fine venue


They're nice looking stadiums but they're too small.

All but three of them have a capacity of 30,000, two have 50,000 and one has 65,000. And there is no need, with regard to long term use (as opposed to the requirements of the World Cup for a period of five weeks), for increased capacity at any of them.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Christos7 said:


> Greece cannot and should not host a WC, we have neither the stadiums nor the need for the stadiums required. It's like double that of a Euro in every way, it would be a huge waste. I mean we can host it in the sense we can do it, but it would not be smart at all. Smaller countries have no business hosting alone, only joint bids for the WC.


I agree. I wouldnt like Greece to host it anytime soon, although with the private stadiums being planned it may be easier. The question is which countries could host it, Greece could, but it wouldnt be very wise. Id love to see Italy-Greece joint bid.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Joint UK Bid

*New Anfield - Liverpool (61,000)*









*Wembley - London (90,000)*


















*St James' Park - Newcastle (52,200)*









*Old Trafford - Manchester (68,000)*









*Celtic Park - Glasgow (60,000)*









*Murrayfield - Edinburgh (67,500)*









*Millennium Stadium - Cardiff (74,500)*









Other options include- Emirates Stadium, Stamford Birdge, City of Manchester Stadium, Ibrox, Villa Park (or a new stadium in Brum)


----------



## Tancred (Dec 18, 2003)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Australia - we have managed to host every other World Cup/Olympics under the sun fairly well so why not.


Having been to few international football tournments I dont think Australia is ready to host a world cup, and I'm not sure we will be in the near future. FIFA requires 8 stadiums, seating 40,000. FIFA also usually allow only one city to use two stadiums. 

I really doubt FIFA would give the world cup to a country using cricket grounds to host many of the games.

At the moment only 3 cities are ready. 
Brisbane - Suncorp 52,500
Sydney - SFS - 42,000
Sydney - Homebush 83,500
Melbourne - MCG 100,000 (though a poor stadium for watching football)
Melbourne - Docklands 50,000 (I would hope for the WC, the seats would be moved in)

Thats 5 stadiums. Others could be expanded, but would they?
Canberra - Bruce stadium 25,000
Newcastle - EnergyAustralia 26,000
Adelaide - Hindmarsh 16,500
Perth - MES 17,500
Townsville 24,800


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Mexico could host the World Cup for a third time, but it needs to revamp most of the minor stadiums. The beautification of them could be very helpful.


----------



## Kommandant Mark (Oct 8, 2003)

Serbia & Montenegro could do it...maybe with a joint bid with other, ex-Yugoslavian countries?


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Tancred said:


> Having been to few international football tournments I dont think Australia is ready to host a world cup, and I'm not sure we will be in the near future.


 Why?...do you have any other reasons apart from stadiums?



> FIFA requires 8 stadiums, seating 40,000.


 It's achievable



> FIFA also usually allow only one city to use two stadiums.


 So they'll make an exception this once and allow two cities...btw if thats correct, then Englands bid is in trouble if you go by SSC forumers. They name 60-70% of their WC stadiums just in London(4), Manchester(2) and Liverpool(2).



> I really doubt FIFA would give the world cup to a country using cricket grounds to host many of the games.


 If FIFA don't have a problem with stadia that have running tracks, then they definately won't have a problem with cricket grounds. The fans at cricket grounds are usually closer to the action due to the playing arena being alot smaller than a running track stadium.


I'm sure that I'll see the tournament in Australia one day but the biggest hurdle in Australia hosting a WC is the timing of it and whether they can secure the use these stadiums. In June/July they are in full use by the local football (afl/rugby) leagues.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

NavyBlue said:


> So they'll make an exception this once and allow two cities...btw if thats correct, then Englands bid is in trouble if you go by SSC forumers. They name 60-70% of their WC stadiums just in London(4), Manchester(2) and Liverpool(2).


No serious GB forumer has listed more than 2 stadiums for London in any list i have seen a general consensus being they would use Wembley (90k) and Emirates(60k). As for the other stadiums well they could be anywhere, England isnt exactly short of dedicated football stadiums.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> I assume your talking about Australia?
> 
> Don't worry. The day Australia wins the Hosting right to the world cup, is the day that AFL Becomes the second sport. Its going to happen sooner or later just look at what the stars of the future prefer.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, there's a difference between jumping on the bandwagon and being born into the game. The biggest difference between the sports is that at an AFL match, you'll see children four or five years old all the way to elderly citizens that have been following their club for all their life.

Besides, only people like you think the codes are competing. Ever noticed that the A-League season coincides with the AFL off-season?


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> The final should be in the geographic center of europe..something like Prague or Vienna...not Brussels.


wtf... why? it would make sense to hold it in Brussels, or in an other large stadium. But why Prague? The largest stadium in Czech Rep. has 20 000 seats, Austria's largest has 49 000 seats. Netherlands have 8 larger stadiums then Czech and two stadiums larger then Austria. Belgium about the same thing.

Let's show some stadiums that could host:

Amsterdam (NED) - Amsterdam Arena, 51 324 seats
















Rotterdam (NED) - De Kuip, 51 180 seats
















Lisboa (PRT) - Estádio da Luz, 65 647 seats
















Lisboa (PRT) - Estádio José Alvalade, 50 300 seats
















Porto (PRT) - Estádio do Dragão, 50 000 seats
















Wien (AUT) - Ernst Happel Stadion, 48 844 seats
















Brussel (BEL) - Koning Boudewijn Stadion, 50 024 seats
















København (DK) - Parken Stadion, 41 781 seats
















Göteborg (SVE) - Nya Ullevi Stadion, 43 200 seats
















Solna (SVE) - Råsunda Stadion, 50 000 seats (finished in 2010)
















Helsinki (FIN) - Olympiastadion, 42 062 seats
















Athína (GRE) - Olympic Stadium 'Spyros Louis', 74 443 seats
















Chorzow (POL) - Stadion Slaski, 43 000 seats
















Basel (CHE) - St. Jakob Park, 31 539 (is being changed to 42 000 seats)
















Something like this...


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

(Small note: Råsunda will probably be demolished and replaced by a new stadium somewhere near Råsunda.)


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

As I said I don't think existing stadiums are a very good guide to what a country can offer unless they've hosted a major comp quite recently. Generally it doesnt seem to be the really massive stadiums that become white elephants as there normally in the capital and used used by one or more of the biggest teams in the country aswell as for national team games, cup finals and other speical events. What holds most of those countries back from hosting a WC on their own is that most of the rest of the stadiums recreated would only be used by relatively small clubs.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Are there any stadium developments planned in these countries except the new national stadium of Sweden (which probably could host a quarter final, but not a semi final or final)?


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

*Scotland for World Cup?*

Scotland could host a World Cup, or at least a European Championship, if stadia were renovated.

List

Ready:
Glasgow - Celtic Park (60500), Ibrox (50400), Hampden (50600)
Edinburgh - Murrayfield (67500)

Renovations: 
Aberdeen - Pittodrie
Dundee - Tannadice & Dens Park
Dunfermline - East End Park
Edinburgh - Meadowbank, Tynecastle & Easter Road
Falkirk - Falkirk Community Stadium
Glasgow - Firhill
Inverness - Caledonian Stadium
Kilmarnock - Rugby Park
Motherwell - Fir Park

However, for the majority of the renovation stadia, 20-30000 seats would need to be added.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Australia and New Zealand could joint host. 6 Stadia in Oz and 2 in NZ. The Aussies have an exemplarily record of staging big events. The smaller Stadiums could be upgraded to the minimum capacity.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai Sports City in the future, perhaps..... 18 stadia currently under construction, the largest will have a capacity of 65K.

http://www.linternaute.com/savoir/diaporama/dubai/images/dubai-sports-city.jpg 

http://www.angelfire.com/ok5/dxbland/sports city.jpg 

http://www.the123d.com/interviews/schloerby/dubai.jpg 

http://www.angelfire.com/ok5/dxbland/f80106df.jpg


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

It's not going to help much because you can't have everything in the one city.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Face81 said:


> Dubai Sports City in the future, perhaps..... 18 stadia currently under construction, the largest will have a capacity of 65K.
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/savoir/diaporama/dubai/images/dubai-sports-city.jpg
> 
> ...


Lol
Thats ridiculous thinking that Dubai would host it alone.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

AndyKane said:


> Scotland could host a World Cup if stadia were renovated.
> 
> List
> 
> ...



Scotland could never hold a World Cup. Our 3 big football stdiums are in the same city, and one of them is crap with a terrible main stand (celtic park)


As for the others -

Aberdeen - Pittodrie - New stadium required, all 4 stands would have to be rebuilt.

Dundee - Tannadice & Dens Park - New stadium required, all 4 stands would have to be rebuilt. Average crowds 7-8000.

East End Park - New stadium required, all 4 stands would have to be rebuilt. 12000 capacity, no way on earth could you have a 40000 stadium in Dunfermline, it's a small town.

Edinburgh - Meadowbank, Tynecastle & Easter Road - All 3 stadiums would need to be completely rebuilt. Meadowbank is a wasteland.

Falkirk - Now you are being silly. Capacity is 6500.

Glasgow - Firhill - Firhill? In Maryhill? Thistles average is 3500.

Inverness - Caledonian Stadium - Capacity is 7500 in the middle of nowhere. Local town for local people.

Kilmarnock - Rugby Park - complete rebuild, average crowd 6500 

Motherwell - Fir Park - complete rebuild, capacity 14000


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The european championships seem like a more realistic goal for Scotland to aim at, UEFA seem less adverse to co hosts(Irish or the Welsh?) than FIFA do aswell.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> The european championships seem like a more realistic goal for Scotland to aim at, UEFA seem less adverse to co hosts(Irish or the Welsh?) than FIFA do aswell.


There was a joint bid for Euro2008 with Ireland. Didn't do very well. Thankyou GAA ;-)

Perhaps another shot for 2016 would be realistic with either Ireland or Wales as co-hosts?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Iain1974 said:


> There was a joint bid for Euro2008 with Ireland. Didn't do very well. Thankyou GAA ;-)
> 
> Perhaps another shot for 2016 would be realistic with either Ireland or Wales as co-hosts?


The GAA did seem a bit more positive about the possibley of other sports using their stadiums last I heard but a Welsh joint bid would probabley be safer. The Millenium stadiums already there and Cardiff city are building a new 30,000 seat one plus isnt the 20 K one in Swansea extendable? That would leave the Scots only needing 5 more grounds in the shape of the 3 Glasgow ones, Murrayfield and maybe that joint Dundee stadium that I seem to remember being discussed awhile ago.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I think they should have the World Cup in England as soon as possible. It's about time they brought football home!!!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I think lots of countries can host a World Cup. For example.
Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Mexico, USA, France, England, Spain, Italy, Holland?, Portugal?, Sweden?, Norway?, Russia?, Poland?, Ireland, Japan, Korea, China, South Africa. This are the countries I consider taht are prepare to host a World Cup.


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

bubomb said:


> Scotland could never hold a World Cup. Our 3 big football stdiums are in the same city, and one of them is crap with a terrible main stand (celtic park)


You surely must be a Rangers supporter, because the views from the North stand at Celtic Park are amazing. The South stand is the only weakness, but it is still better than Hampden and Ibrox.


----------



## Carter (Oct 14, 2002)

There was talk in the Netherlands that maybe, in the not so distant future (say in like 20 years), they could do a bid to organise a WC. This is because of the WC under 20 they organised. The FIFA brought this to the attention to the KNVB (Dutch FA). Uefa granted the organisation of the EC under 20 in 2007 to the Netherlands also.

But for now, after South Africa it would be best that Brasil organises a next WC.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

michal-skoczen said:


> London could host WC  London ponly has more stadiums than some countries
> 
> Wembley
> Twickenham (stadium of rugby national team)
> ...


London could easily do it.

Wembley 90
Twickenham 82
Emirates 60
Stamford 42
Upton park 35, but prepared for exp. to 41
White Hart Lane 36, easily go to 50+ once traffic issues solved
The Valley, 26, but with plans to go to 40

That would be the 7 obvious.

possibles
Olympic, post olympic cap of 25, temp. exp to 40 should be easy
Selhurst park, 26, exp. to 40 blocked and now scrapped, I think
New Brentford, 25, would need at least temporary exp.
Loftus, 20, unlikely, cant be exp.
new den 20, unlikely
craven cott, 20, possibly if exp. to 30 in a way that allows temp.seating
Lord´s cricket, 28, unlikely but possible as room for temp.seating.
The Oval, cricket, 22, temp.exp possible, very unlikely because of location.

London could do it, possibly even without spending anything as the needed upgrades are likely to happen anyway, but of course it would be silly. cities dont host world cups, still amazing though.


If England do get the world cup games should be spread around geographically, Plymouth, Bristol, Hull, etc, not just the obvious places.

In fact if England would really do something special, they should play games virtually everywhere. An awful lot of existing or planned stadiums just need small expansions and why chose between , say, derby, leicester or nottingham, when you can have all 3.

The first 63-stadium world cup...


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

AndyKane said:


> You surely must be a Rangers supporter, because the views from the North stand at Celtic Park are amazing. The South stand is the only weakness, but it is still better than Hampden and Ibrox.


Ibrox is clearly superior, doesn't it have a higher rating?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

hngcm said:


> Ibrox is clearly superior, doesn't it have a higher rating?



Ibrox is a UEFA 5 star stadium. Celtic park has no stars. You are either a 5 star, 4 star, or no star stadium. This list will be updated in May 2006, when a lot of the new German stadiums will receive 5 and 4 star ratings.

http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/4and5stars.html


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

ROYU said:


> I think lots of countries can host a World Cup. For example.
> Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Mexico, USA, France, England, Spain, Italy, Holland?, Portugal?, Sweden?, Norway?, Russia?, Poland?, Ireland, Japan, Korea, China, South Africa. This are the countries I consider taht are prepare to host a World Cup.


How about whole United Kingdom / Ireland hosting?

ENG - Wembley - 90.000
IRL - Croke Park - 82.500
WAL - Millennium Stadium - 75.000
ENG - Twickenham - 75.000
ENG - Old Trafford - 75.000
SCO - Murrayfield - 67.500
SCO - Celtic Park - 60.000
ENG - Stanley Park - 60.000
ENG - Emirates - 60.000
ENG - St. James - 52.000
SCO - Ibrox - 50.000
ENG - Light Stadium - 50.000

Twelve stadiums, all 50.000 or larger.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

FIFA won't do joint bids any more.

England could host it no problems by itself, Scotland could definately do the European Nations. Ireland, is basically like Tasmania hosting a world cup. Nice in theory.


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> FIFA won't do joint bids any more.
> 
> England could host it no problems by itself, Scotland could definately do the European Nations. Ireland, is basically like Tasmania hosting a world cup. Nice in theory.


That's right, but UK's almost one country innit. (and you're right about Ireland though)


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

If the bidding was similar to 2006 and before then I doubt you'd get a UK bid as any advantage in stadiums would be outweighed by the disadvantage of joint hosts taking up more spaces. If its based purely on political negoiations within FIFA in the other hand I could see England hosting it while some games were played in Wales/Scotland/NI without them getting auto qualification.


----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

List of stadiums in Malaysia..most are athletic stadiums but mostly use for football matches all year round. All stadium are all seater excpet merdeka stadium which si the oldest in the country.

NATIONAL STADIUM (Bukit Jalil): 100.000
SELANGOR (Shah Alam Stadium): 80.000
KUALA LUMPUR (Merdeka Stadium): 40.000
PAHANG (Darulmakmor Stadium): 40.000
PENANG (Batu Kawan Stadium): 40.000
MALACCA(Hang Jebat Stadium): 40.000
PERAK (Perak Stadium): 40.000
SARAWAK (State Stadium): 40.000
KEDAH (Darulaman Stadium): 40.000
BRUNEI (Hassanal Bolkiah): 35.000
JOHOR (Tan Sri Hassan Yunos): 30.000
PERLIS (Utama Stadium): 30.000
SABAH (Likas Stadium): 30.000
KELANTAN (Sultan Mohamed 4 Stadium): 30.000
NEGERI SEMBILAN (Tengku Abdul Rahman): 30.000
KUALA LUMPUR (KLFA Stadium): 25.000
MALACCA (Kubu Stadium): 20.000
TERENGGANU (Sultan Ismail Nasaridin Shah): 20.000
PENANG (City Stadium): 20.000


----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

Shah Alam Stadium









Kuching Stadium









national Stadium



























Shah Alam


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^

Very impressive. How come you never hear about Malaysian teams? Do they get anyone to actually turn up to matches there?


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Ibrox is a UEFA 5 star stadium. Celtic park has no stars. You are either a 5 star, 4 star, or no star stadium. This list will be updated in May 2006, when a lot of the new German stadiums will receive 5 and 4 star ratings.
> 
> http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/4and5stars.html


But Celtic´s only "problems" are about the size of the referee´s dressing room and such matters. It could be made 5-star without anyone noticing the difference.
Indeed, I thought there were plans to do that but perhaps they didnt feel it was worth it to get this 5-star rating. It cant be used for much as I believe Hampden is a 5-star venue and I cant see a 2nd Glasgow venue gaining anything from that.
Has it brought anything to Ibrox? except for a (pointless) stick to beat celtic with, of course

I understand UEFA´s needs for ranking venues on technical issues but it shouldnt be over interpreted or perhaps there should be another ranking of more relevance to most people´s experience of the place.

I mean imagine an, unlikely, design error made the referee´s dressing room at new Wembley a square foot too small, well that would be wembley off the 5-star list. 
While this is obviously not going to happen, it is probably reality in some great stadiums, where for instance dressing rooms could be located in an older part of the structure making it difficult, expensive and uneccessary to fully modernise.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

kingdomca said:


> But Celtic´s only "problems" are about the size of the referee´s dressing room and such matters. It could be made 5-star without anyone noticing the difference.
> Indeed, I thought there were plans to do that but perhaps they didnt feel it was worth it to get this 5-star rating. It cant be used for much as I believe Hampden is a 5-star venue and I cant see a 2nd Glasgow venue gaining anything from that.
> Has it brought anything to Ibrox? except for a (pointless) stick to beat celtic with, of course
> 
> ...


Just look at the Glasgow stadium thread to see why one is 5 star stadium and one is not. 5 stars gives you a chance of hosting a European final.

Celtic Park's main stand is awful, it looks stupid and is very poor quality. The whole stadium was built on the cheap. £29 million for the whole thing. Rangers spent over £20 million on one area of one stand (the Club Deck).


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Just look at the Glasgow stadium thread to see why one is 5 star stadium and one is not. 5 stars gives you a chance of hosting a European final.
> 
> Celtic Park's main stand is awful, it looks stupid and is very poor quality. The whole stadium was built on the cheap. £29 million for the whole thing. Rangers spent over £20 million on one area of one stand (the Club Deck).


Do Celtic have any plans, even if only long term to replace the old main stand?


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain1974 said:


> Do Celtic have any plans, even if only long term to replace the old main stand?



No, but they do have plans to replace the other 3. It was built so cheaply than they spend a huge amount of money on repairs each year. The 3 new stands only have a shelf life of 20 years, so in about 15 years time they will need to rebuild them.


----------



## pacorro (Jun 6, 2005)

Spain could host it but we hosted the world cup in 1982, I'm afraid it is to soon to try to repeat it again. What about a EuroCup?

Camp Nou (Barcelona): 98.000
Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid): 80.000
La Cartuja (Sevilla): 72.000
Ruiz de Lopera (Sevilla): 62.000
Vicente Calderón (Madrid): 57.000
Olimpico (Barcelona): 56.000
Ramón Sanchez Pizjuán (Sevilla): 55.000
Mestalla (Valencia): 53.000
San Mamés (Bilbao): 39.000
Martinez Valero (Elche): 38.000
Riazor (La Coruña): 35.000
La Romareda (Zaragoza): 34.000


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

kingdomca said:


> I mean imagine an, unlikely, design error made the referee´s dressing room at new Wembley a square foot too small, well that would be wembley off the 5-star list.
> While this is obviously not going to happen, it is probably reality in some great stadiums, where for instance dressing rooms could be located in an older part of the structure making it difficult, expensive and uneccessary to fully modernise.


I'd guess a far bit of leway is given when needed, most obviously the Ernst Happel stadium has the 5 star rating it needs to host the 2008 european championship final dispite being over a thousand under the 50k minium for that rating.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

pacorro said:


> Spain could host it but we hosted the world cup in 1982, I'm afraid it is to soon to try to repeat it again. What about a EuroCup?
> 
> Camp Nou (Barcelona): 98.000
> Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid): 80.000
> ...


I'm very supprized they didnt enter the bidding for the last two european championships, euro 2008 doesnt exactly have a great stadium lineup afterall.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

bubomb said:


> Just look at the Glasgow stadium thread to see why one is 5 star stadium and one is not. 5 stars gives you a chance of hosting a European final.
> 
> Celtic Park's main stand is awful, it looks stupid and is very poor quality. The whole stadium was built on the cheap. £29 million for the whole thing. Rangers spent over £20 million on one area of one stand (the Club Deck).


Yes but its rather unlikely Ibrox will ever host a final as I believe any final brought to Glasgow will go to Hampden.

Anyway, why is the spirit of scottish sport so negative and sad these days.

Rangers and celtic fans just live to hate the other club, most other scots hate them both, all scots seem to unite to hope for bad things for England.

No one seems to really support anything in a positive sense. Probably because the league is poor, the national football team even worse, the rugby team a farce.

The administrators seem utterly incompetent. wasting money they dont have on a national stadium they dont need just because thats they way its done in England in completly different circumstances.

Sharing, as other small countries with few events do? forget it. This is scotland.
ideas to improve games and competition. forget it. 
Talent development? what, come on this is scotland. No need for skill.

The image of scottish sport is ever more that of a talentless clumsy clueless individual staggerring around a muddy field in poring rain. Fans focusing on others losing as there is nothing worth supporting.

Highlights in 2006 for scotland will be:

Rugby:
6-nations, the usual battle to hope to finish second from bottom rather than dead last.
Summer tour of defeats in all games
this is repeated for the autumn internationals with some opponents only bothering to field reserve sides these days to beat scotland in their own empty Murrayfield echoing with apathy.

Football:
hoping to achieve a few draws in euro qualifiers against other small struggling east- european teams.
the usual festival of bigotry at the great Glasgow derbies before both teams usually go out of europe very early as they enter actual skill based competitions.
And the biggest event of all. Getting ready for the world cup and hope England lose. That will be some party for scotland.


----------



## FCB_Flo (Oct 22, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> I'm very supprized they didnt enter the bidding for the last two european championships, euro 2008 doesnt exactly have a great stadium lineup afterall.


Actually they were in competition for the euro 2004...


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

ROYU said:


> I think lots of countries can host a World Cup. For example.
> Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Mexico, USA, France, England, Spain, Italy, Holland?, Portugal?, Sweden?, Norway?, Russia?, Poland?, Ireland, Japan, Korea, China, South Africa. This are the countries I consider taht are prepare to host a World Cup.


Argentina: NO, couldn't do it, no money and Stadiums are rubbish already
Brazil: NO, though they'll get 2014 anyway
Colombia: Maybe, plenty of new stadiums in planning
Mexico: Probably Not, Had 2 already
Holland: Modern stadiums already built, too small for a World Cup
Portugal: Same as Holland, just held Euro 2004
Sweden: No, even with Rasunda rebuilt, rest of stadiums are rubbish and teams have no supporters in 50,000 seat stadiums
Norway: Same as Sweden, minus Rasunda
Russia: noticed several stadiums under planning, no support however
Poland: Just no
Ireland: Couldn't use Croke Park, small teams with small support
Japan & Korea: Yes, but held 2002
China: Yes, but they've got Olympics
South Africa: 2010


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

pacorro said:


> Spain could host it but we hosted the world cup in 1982, I'm afraid it is to soon to try to repeat it again. What about a EuroCup?
> 
> Camp Nou (Barcelona): 98.000
> Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid): 80.000
> ...


Martinez Valero possibly replaced by La Rosaleda in Malaga?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Riazor needs a little touch up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

WANCH said:


> How about Dubai
> 
> Anyway, I doubt that HK will host the Olympics! There's no more place to construct stadiums and stuff.


They can always build some island


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

1. Dubai
2. Hong-Kong
3. New York City
4. Rio De J / Brasilia
5. Capetown
6. Honolulu
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Warsaw
9. Las Vegas/Miami
10. Tel-Aviv
11. Wien
12. Istanbul


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

michal-skoczen said:


> They can always build some island


It ain't cheap and it's not that important if HK gets it or not!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

i hope
2028 its Istanbul


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

just my wishes

2016 New York
2020 Madrid
2024 Buenos Aires 
2028 Instanbul
2032 A Japanese city
2036 Paris (at last!! lol)
2040 Melbourne or Auckland
2044 Moscow or Helsinki
2048 Chicago or Toronto
2052 Amsterdam 
2056 Some African or Middle-East City
2060 Italian City


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Nacho_82 said:


> just my wishes
> 
> 2016 New York
> 2020 Madrid
> ...


2016 New York
2020 Cape Town
2024 Rio De Janeiro


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah
2020 cape town would be better

Nacho_82
BTW
dou you call Istanbul Instanbul?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

2016 New York/ San Francisco
2020 Cape Town
2024 Berlin
2028 Tokyo

by that time i'll be middle aged and wont give a damn...


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

2016 Rio de Janeiro
2020 Cape Town
2024 Paris (100 Year from Paris 1924)
2028 Bangkok
2032 New York
2036 Moscow
2040 New Delhi


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants (Oct 4, 2005)

uno said:


> 2016 Rio de Janeiro
> 2020 Cape Town
> 2024 Paris
> 2028 Bangkok
> ...



why has nobody said Milton Keynes?


----------



## Kai Tak (Oct 30, 2005)

uno said:


> 2016 Rio de Janeiro
> 2020 Cape Town
> ...
> 2040 New Delhi


I like these! South America, Africa and India in general need a chance! 

... How about: 2060 - Pyongyang/Seoul Joint Olympics? :grouphug:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lisbon will surely be one of them. Count on it!!


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> 2016 New York
> 2020 Cape Town
> 2024 Rio De Janeiro


no olympics in europe from 2012 to 2028? I can't see that coming 

@sercan: I always get confused with the Istanbul spelling


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Let's just hope I don't get on the next American-hosted Summer Olympics committe. I got some radical ideas to shock anybody outside the red, white and blue!


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

i think chicago or new york should get the 2014

i hope vietnam gets an olympics soon, its not a bad idea considering saigon is developing really fast... and beacause im vietnamese lol


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

2016 New York or Chicago
2020 Madrid or Roma
2024 Tokyo or Brisbane - I know the latter is being planned
2028 Sao Paulo or Salvadore de Bahia
2032 Paris or Amsterdam
2036 Vancouver or Toronto
2040 Singapore or Kuala Lumpur
2044 Berlin or Warsaw
2048 Mexico City or Houston
2052 Auckland or Osaka
2056 Durban or Dubai
2060 Miami or Boston


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Boston? How about Ottawa (I'm an American, though)?


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Boston? How about Ottawa (I'm an American, though)?


True - I'd like to see some smaller cities get it.

For North America perhaps:
Vancouver
Ottawa
Calgary
Seattle
Phoenix
San Diego
Denver
Kansas City
Minneapollis/St Paul
Charlotte
or
Baltimore.

Though by 2050 even Raleligh/Durham might be big enough.


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

Wasn't there talk of Brisbane Australia bidding for the games in 2020?? I know I'm biased but that'd be really cool.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

It would be an olimpic game in three brazilians cities: Rio, São Paulo and Salvador Bahia ! 

Another Olympics in Lagos or Luanda in Africa also will be good


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

2016 New York
2020 Buenos Aires
2024 Madrid
2028 Osaka
2032 Melbourne
2036 Paris
2040 Cape Town
2044 San Francisco
2048 Moscow
2052 Dubai
2056 Auckland
2060 Chicago


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

2016: Rio or Buenos Aires
2020: Dubai
2024: Chicago
2028: Paris
2032: Brisbane
2036: Cancelled due to WWIII
2040: Cancelled due to WWIII
2044: Shanghai
2048: Vancouver
2052: Cape Town
2056: New Delhi
2060: Antarctica(In the unclaimed part, i.e. part which hasn't been claimed by Aust, NZ, UK, France, Chile or Argentina)


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

i am in favour of "smaller" cities organizing the olympics that could help boost their economies as it happened with barcelona and athens.
therefore i would like to see the following cities organizing the olympics:
lisbon
copenhagen-malmo
alexandria(egypt)
lagos
brasilia
santiago
ottawa
new delhi
yekaterinburg
brisbane


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I dunno. Why the next twelve? 
Cape Town, SF, Rio, Paris, HK, Toronto, Buenos Aires, Madrid, Mumbai, Chicago, Brisbane, Dubai. Who knows?


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

exactly who knows...and frankly...who should care


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens or another Greek city will get one I think within the next 12 olympiads. They wont wait 108 years again.


----------



## bubomb (Aug 20, 2004)

I think 'Grimsby' or 'Cumbernauld' will get it in the next 40 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

2008: Beijing
2012: London
:
2016: Rio de Janeiro
2020: Cape Town
2024: San Francisco
2028: Paris
2032: Singapore
2036: Dubai
2040: Moscow
2044: Buenos Aires
2048: Shanghai
2052: Madrid
2056: New York
2060: Melbourne


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

JayT said:


> True - I'd like to see some smaller cities get it.
> 
> For North America perhaps:
> Vancouver
> ...


The problem with Phoenix is it gets way to warm for it to be in the summer. It gets over 100 degrees F. I hate to see even out althletes sweat it out.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

ONLY A WISHLIST!!!

2016: Cape Town
2020: Vienna (dreaming...)
2024: San Francisco
2028: Auckland
2032: Tehran
2036: Berlin (just to have unpolitical games there 100 years after the Nazi spectacle)
2040: Tel Aviv/Beirut joint bid
2044: Buenos Aires
2048: Cairo
2052: Singapore
2056: Copenhagen
2060: New York


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^Great...though ill be dead by then...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

You could always have in it September if it was held in Phoenix.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Athens or another Greek city will get one I think within the next 12 olympiads. They wont wait 108 years again.


lol


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> You could always have in it September if it was held in Phoenix.


Okay, I agree September would be an ideal time to host the Olympics in the Valley of the Sun (the nickname of Phoenix). My problem, as of right now, is facility locations. Those facilities could take over an hour on a freeway to get to! (We're having a light-rail system being installed, but, unlike other major cities, it won't connect the major facilities.) You'll have to build a new stadium for the track and field (Both Sun Devil and Cardinals Stadium won't hold the track, and the current facility at Arizona State University won't cut it.) Plus, what would happened to the track and field venue? There's some major hurdles to a Phoenix Olympics. (pun not intended)


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

My prediction:
2016-New York, USA
2020-Paris, France
2024-Buenos Aires, Argentina
2028-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
2032-Istanbul, Turkey
2036-Dubai, UAE
2040-Manila, The Philippines (Who knows?)
2044-Shanghai, China
2052-Mumbai, India
2056-Cairo, Egypt
2060-P'yongyang, North Korea (Hey, who says it isn't possible?)


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

It wolud be awesome to brazil to get the olympic games, and i think well get it one time!

Im not sure where, maybe rio, cause is the most famous, or sao paulo, the biggest!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Wouldn't the climate be too extreme in Dubai to host an Olympics? I don't know, can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

I agree Africa needs it... maybe Alexandria, Cape Town, Marrakesh, Dakar or Johannesburg? Of those, I'd say Alexandria would be best, although give it three or four decades.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've tried to choose not so well known cities and cities from nowadays not so well developed countries as often as possible

2016 - Santiago de Chile, Chile -> South America
2020 - Hamburg, Germany -> Europe
2024 - Cape Town, South Africa -> Southern Africa
2028 - Detroit, USA -> North America 
2032 - Phnom Penh, Cambodia -> South East Asia
2036 - Casablanca, Morocco -> Northern Africa
2040 - Prague, Czechia -> Europe 
2044 - Amman, Jordan -> Middle East
2048 - Salvador da Bahia, Brazil -> South America
2052 - Bangalore, India -> South Asia
2056 - Wellington, New Zealand -> Oceania
2060 - Nizhny Novgorod, Russia -> Europe


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

JayT said:


> True - I'd like to see some smaller cities get it.
> 
> For North America perhaps:
> Vancouver
> ...


Philadelphia is also in the race to host the 2016 Olympics from North America.

Philadelphia named Olympic 'partner' 

From India, I think the best city to host the Olympics in the near future is definitely New Delhi, the capital. In fact, its hosting the Commonwealth Games 2010. I am sure half the forumers here probably heard of it!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

*Durban, South Africa 2020!*


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

So are there still some debating over what city in South Africa is the best to host, or what? And how big is Durban? I know almost nothing about it...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Are they building or renovating any of the world cup stadiums in South Africa so that once the World Cup is done they have a stadium that could be turned into an Olympic stadium? If South Africa is serious about bidding for the games in the next 20 years then they should build a 80,000 seater that could double as an olympic stadium. 

That is one of the big mistakes that Chicago made when they rebuilt the football stadium just a few years ago I am afraid.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^ SA is building 5 new state of the art mordern stadiums for the 2010 world cup, & renovating 5 of current stadiums. The Stadium in Durban will be the most sophisticated from them all, not sure yet if it will have a retractable roof or not, but it will have temporart seating & permenant seating. It will hold a capacity crowd of 70 000 -80 000 for the world cup, & after that they will remove the temporary seating which will bring the stadiums capacity down to 45 000, but if need be they can always add on more temporary seating which could hold up to 100 000 people, sounds abit confusing I know. But the stadium will be catering for olympic sports, & a second smaller indoor arena will cater for most of the other olympic codes, & we already have a world class Aquatic center & the area of the new stadium is in the sporting precinct of our city so all the venues are right next to each other, plans are also under way to construct a hotel near the area for athletes & spectators


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

cphdude said:


> So are there still some debating over what city in South Africa is the best to host, or what? And how big is Durban? I know almost nothing about it...


go to our Forum then have alook, u will get to know SA pretty well there!SA Forum


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece HAS TOO host the winters. 
I say Thessaloniki 2018!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> go to our Forum then have alook, u will get to know SA pretty well there!SA Forum


cool, ill check it out....


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

* Green Point stadium to develop entire Common as public park

March 9, 2006

By John Yeld

One of the two semi-final matches in the 2010 Soccer World Cup tournament will be played in a new, 68 000-seater African Renaissance Stadium that will rise on the Green Point Common over the next four years.

But the massive R1.2 billion project will demand incredibly tight deadlines. This is clear from the call for proposals just issued by the City of Cape Town.

Although the tournament will be held in June and July, the stadium must be ready by December 2008 to meet the requirements of Fifa.
The projectis a joint initiative between the national government, the Western Cape provincial administration and the City.

The proposal calls for a multi-disciplinary team to design and develop the stadium and plan its sustainable management for the medium-to-long term.

A local team is preferred, and it must be able to demonstrate "appropriate skills, past experience and capacity as a team, to deliver the scope of work within tight time-frames".

The team will include a project manager, architects, quantity surveyors, structural, mechanical, electrical , electronic and sound engineers, an occupational health and safety expert, landscape architects, an artist, traffic and civil engineers, transport planners, town planners, heritage consultants, a land surveyor, economic development consultants, financial and business planning experts, an access control expert, traffic signage consultants and environmental consultants.

The deadline for submissions is Monday March 27, and a decision on the winner will be reached within 10 days.

The generation of an initial business plan for, and design of, the stadium must start in April to be completed by June 30.

Detailed stadium and a detailed business plan must be ready by October 31.

Construction will be expected to start in January 2007 and must be completed by December 31 2008.

Among the criteria to judge the bidders is "evidence of creativity, innovation and sustainability".

Another criterion will be the level of broad-based black economic and women empowerment, with a minimum 30% BEE stake.

Full details will have to be provided of all directors and members of close corporations, and details of the holding company in the case of wholly-owned subsidiaries.

The proposal document says the anticipated cost of R1.2 billion will need to be confirmed during phase 1 of the project.

Operators of the stadium will be sourced through a separate proposal call that will be put out shortly. The City has identified the Metropolitan Golf Course as its preferred site for the new stadium.

However, the environmental impact assessment (EIA) process requires that alternative sites be investigated, and one such site is the existing stadium.

Town planning and architecture are important components in establishing the impact that development of the new stadium will have and that must be assessed.

By the time the winning team is appointed, detailed studies will be underway on geotechnical aspects of the site, archaeology, the visual impact, the urban design framework, title deed restrictions, regional transport, town planning and the environment.

Information gathered will be used in the public participation phase of EIA.
Click Here to visit South Africa's no.1 Online Casino!


"It will be necessary for the EIA and the associated specialist studies to have been completed and a Record of Decision to have been obtained by early July 2006."

The rezoning will have to be completed for approval by mid-September 2006.

Cape Town is set to become the "dramatic backdrop" to the 2010 World Cup.

"With its spectacular natural setting, its long history and diverse cultures, Cape Town will play host to the family of nations celebrating the best of football in the first World Cup to be played in Africa.

"Not only the profile of Cape Town and our friendly people, but the capabilities of our country and continent will be beamed across the world to billions of fans, future visitors, investors and friends.

"2010 offers a major opportunity to showcase the best we have to offer."

The current stadium at Green Point and the Common are under-utilised public open spaces and therefore the prime site for this development, the document states.

"Through this development, the city and province intend to catapult citywide growth, attracting visitors and tourists, investment, leisure and entertainment events on a scale not yet seen in our city."

In keeping with Fifa requirements, the current stadium will be transformed into a "completely new, 68 000-seater all-weather, multi-purpose, environmentally sustainable, modern,
technologically advanced world-class facility, giving expression to the 'African Renaissance Stadium' at the juncture between Table Mountain and the Atlantic Ocean at the southern tip of Africa".

The document explains that the city's vision is to transform the 80ha Green Point Common into a world-class "People's Park" modelled along the lines of London's Hyde Park and New York's Central Park, that could cater for various events, sports, heritage, leisure and relaxation in a landscaped space with indigenous trees, water features and gardens.

As there is a strong likelihood of human remains being encountered during the Common's transformation, attention must be paid to heritage aspects and a memorial park for the reburial of human remains may have to be developed.

The Fort Wynyard site, on the north-eastern boundary of the Metropolitan Golf Club, appears to be a suitable site for such a memorial park, the document states.

While the team which wins the bid to plan and build the new stadium will not be required to re-plan the development of the Common, "cognisance has to be given to optimise the potential of this asset as part of an active and passive recreational public space while promoting its integration with economic opportunities and ecological integrity".

The proposal document states that the winning design team "will be required to deal sensitively with the context and to assemble elements of the stadium precinct, unpack economic opportunities, and integrate all the aspects required to inform the building of the stadium and the creation of a vibrant urban environment as a contribution to Cape Town's future for the benefit of all its citizens".*


----------



## Gecko1989 (Mar 31, 2006)

Next olympic cities hmmm
2016 Istanbul
2020 New York
2024 Madrid
2028 Johanisburg
2032 Tokyo
2036 Helsinki
2040 Zagreb(I am from zagreb I think by that time they might get the maximer stadium complete)
2044 Toronto
2048 Rio De Jenero(I cant spell sorry if I spelt it wrong)
2052 Havana(I think by that time the comunist would be out and America would have been moderized enough
2054 Dubi(one of the coolest cities ever)
2060 Rome
2064 Baghdad(This what I really want to see hopfully the US can get out and create a stable government so the olympics could come back to the cradle of civilization)
2068 Moscow(Until the get a better government they wont get the olympics)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Gecko1989 said:


> Next olympic cities hmmm
> 2016 Istanbul
> 2020 New York
> 2024 Madrid
> ...



johanisburg lol hahaha


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> johanisburg lol hahaha


Must you always post dicky comments? 

Grow up.


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

2016 - Cape Town
2020 - Madrid
2024 - New York
2028 - Paris
2032 - Buenos Aires 
2036 - Berlin
2040 - Mexico 
2044 - Melbourne
2048 - Lisbon


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

*TEL AVIV 2024*

We r gonna get them no doubt!


----------



## Adamonline (Sep 12, 2002)

An Australian city probably won't bid for at least another several games as the costs are very high. Melbourne is probably still the best equipped city in Australia to host an Olympic Games but there'd still be enormous liabilities with security and the provision of housing 10-12,000 athletes. The Sydney Olympics cost NSW taxpayers $2.2 billion. The Athens Games set Greece back $5 billion. The recent Commonwealth Games in Melbourne accommodated 16 different sporting disciplines and 4,500 athletes and were held in built venues, with the resultant cost of "Not much change from $1.1 billion AUD" (about $750 million USD).

Just the opening and closing ceremonies alone will set a city bacck between $50 - $100 million when you factor in transport costs, security, fireworks and public liability insurance etc. Further there is an incredible expectation not only by people whom live in a host city, but also from vistors which you have to accommodate otherwise your city can potentially be overwhelmed and suffer international ridicule and embarrassment such as te city of Atlanta unfortunately did in 1996.

Some pictures from the recent 2006 Commonwealth Games in Melbourne give you an indicator of the scale of a medium sized sporting event by today's standards - keeping in mind that the Commonwealth Games are about half the scale of an Olympics. Some food for thought everyone about the costs and the scale:


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

Kai Tak said:


> I like these! South America, Africa and India in general need a chance!
> 
> ... How about: 2060 - Pyongyang/Seoul Joint Olympics? :grouphug:


Are you high on something???


----------



## Adamonline (Sep 12, 2002)

I aggree, let's not dignify, accommodate or Kow Tow to supporting a dictatorial regime such as North Korea. As long as the "Dear Leader" enjoys his lavish lifestyle whilst his 22,000,000 North Koreans remain denied basic human rights, food and other services, and the North Korean Regime continue to direct their money toward nuclear arms development and waste precious few resources on ridiculous public pageants and massed military displays then they should remain pariahs internationally.


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

2016 Buenos Aires
2020 Tokyo/Osaka
2024 St Petersburg/Moscow
2028 Delhi/Mumbai
2032 Toronto
2036 Melbourne
2040 Paris
2044 Rio de Janeiro/Sao Paulo
2048 Kuala Lumpur/Singapore/Jakarta
2052 Johannesburg/Cape Town
2056 Bangkok
2060 Chicago

My list is based not on continents but on time zones ie. Americas, Europe-Africa, Asia-Oceania. I would liked to maybe have one more city in Africa. I also don't believe any country should host two games within a 32 year period.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Adamonline said:


> An Australian city probably won't bid for at least another several games as the costs are very high. Melbourne is probably still the best equipped city in Australia to host an Olympic Games


hmmm....A bit rich when Sydney just hosted a succesful Olympics just 2 Olympiads ago..

For an Olympics,Melbourne would need 
-a Rowing venue
-a whitewater venue
-Baseball/Softball venue or whatever replaces it
-another Indoor arena(You cant fit Basketball,Volleyball,Gymnastics,Tennis and Cycling into 2 venues).Sydney had 5 different venues to cater for these sports.
-Equestrian venue
-A larger swimming venue(10,000 just dont cut it for an Olympics)

Yes..Sydney would probably build a new Olympic Village and cut a few seats of Telstra Stadium,but saying that,Sydney has more Olympic standard venues in place currently than Melbourne.(obviously!)


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> hmmm....A bit rich when Sydney just hosted a succesful Olympics just 2 Olympiads ago..
> 
> For an Olympics,Melbourne would need
> -a Rowing venue
> ...


You obviously don't know Melbourne. We have rowing, baseball, softball, equestrian venues. If all that is needed to build is another indoor arena and white water venue than thats far better then what Sydney had to build. I remember being more sceptical at Sydney when it won the bid in 1993 (it had virtually nothing), but it gave us an impressive games (I was a volunteer). Sydney does has more Olympic standard venues... mostly white elephants. Melbourne does not have that problem, we love our sport and would use these venues, though saying all this I would still not advocate Australia hosting a games until 2036.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanx durbsboi for putting the design in here. It is very true that Durban is an unknown entity in global terms in comparison to Cape Town, but we do have a lot to offer, the only factor inhibiting us is our lack of global exposure. The city is following a focussed sporting development plan that aims to fully equip the city to host either a commonwealth or olympic games before 2030.

The Kings Park sporting precinct is at the heart this campaign. It is situated right next to the indian ocean, CBD and beachfront hotels and much additional work is being carried out on the precinct for the 2010 soccer world cup.

The precinct already comprises:

The Kings Park Aquatics centre (7000), which hosts an annual event on the FINA world swimming tour. At present plans are advanced for a second pool, to compliment the indoor olympic pool and diving centre. This in preparation to bid for the World Swimming Champs.

The ABSA Stadium (52 000), which is the home to the Natal Sharks rugby team and was the proposed durban venue for the soccer world cup.

The Kings Park Soccer Stadium. This is the present home of soccer in durban and is due for demolition shortly, to be replaced by a new 75 000 capacity stadium for the Soccer World cup. It will have permanent seating for 45 000, but in its design it has the capacity to house 100 000 people for a major event in temporary capacity. It will also include an adjacent indoor arena capable of hosting smaller events up to 10 000 people in stadium mode.

Other venues in the precinct include: The Kings Park Athletics stadium, The Durban Country Club, Windsor Park Golf Course, The Cecil Velodrome, Archery centre, Equestrian facilities, KZN Badminton and Table Tennis Centre.

A new transmodel transport hub is to be built for the 2010 world cup, between the new soccer stadium and the existing rugby stadium. It will provide commuter rail, buses, taxi's and connections to the new inner city monorail link.

All in all the precinct is compact, and within a 5 min walk to the beach, casino and city hotels. The city has budgetted for $750m to be spent on upgrades to the precinct in the next 5 years, and thereafter other upgrades, should the city be succesful in an Olympic or Commonwealth bid.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Summer Olympic Games:

2016: Chicago
2020: Madrid
2024: Istanbul
2028: River of January
2032: Cairo

FIFA World Cup:

2018: England
2022: Benelux
2026: Spain
2030: Russia


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

2010 - SOUTH AFRICA - FIFA WC
2012 - LONDON - SOG
2014 - BRASIL - FIFA WC
2014 - SOCHI - WOG
2016 - CHICAGO - SOG
2018 - SPAIN/PORTUGAL - FIFA WC
2018 - PEYONGCHANG - WOG
2020 - CAPE TOWN - SOG
2022 - USA - FIFA WC
2022 - MUNICH - WOG
2024 - PARIS - SOG
2026 - CHINA - FIFA WC
2026 - GENEVA - WOG
2028 - RIO DE JANEIRO - SOG
2030 - ENGLAND - FIFA WC
2030 - NEW ZEALAND - WOG


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

bigbossman said:


> FIFA World Cup:
> 
> 2018: England
> 2022: Benelux
> ...


4 World Cups in a row in the same federation? lol


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it which countries you want or which countries you think it will be?

Anyway, I think it will be like this:

WC 2018: England
WC 2022: Australia
WC 2026: China/USA
WC 2030: Spain (or Italy maybe)

Olympics:
2016: Chicago
2020: Tokyo
2024: Paris or Madrid (or another european city)
2028: Rio de Janeiro


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

Olympics
2016: Chicago
2020: Tokyo
2024: Paris
2028: Delhi

Football World Cup
2018: England
2022: Australia
2026: Spain
2030: South East Asia

Rugby World Cup:
2015: Japan
2019: Italy
2023: Argentina
2027: South Africa


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

gho said:


> Football World Cup
> 2018: England
> 2022: Australia
> *2026: Spain*
> *2030: South East Asia*


Two countries from the same continent cannot host within two tournaments of one another. Therefore, if England gets 2018 Spain will not be allowed to bid for 2026 and if Australia gets 2022 no country from SE Asia will be allowed to bid for 2030.

(although those rules could conceivably change; but at the moment that list is impossible)


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

WC

2010 - South Africa
2014 - Brazil
2018 - England
2022 - Australia
2026 - Egypt (or Morocco)
2030 - Argentina / Uruguay

Summer Olympic Games

2012 - London
2016 - Chicago
2020 - Cape Town
2024 - Paris
2028 - Rio de Janeiro
2032 - Tokyo (?)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh this one's fun:

*Olympics*

2010 Vancouver
_2012 London_
2014 Sochi, Russia
_2016 Tokyo_
2018 PyeongChang, South Korea
_2020 Toronto_
2022 Kuopio, Finland
_2024 Istanbul_
2026 Christchurch, New Zealand
_2028 Johannesburg_
2030 Quebec City

*FIFA World Cup*

2010 South Africa
2014 Brazil
2018 Russia
2022 China
2026 Canada
2030 Turkey


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

isaidso said:


> *FIFA World Cup*
> 
> 2010 South Africa
> 2014 Brazil
> ...


Lol, how many times does it have to be pointed out that China hasn't bidded for either the 2018 or 2022 WC?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

my favourites

WC
2010 - South Africa
2014 - Brazil
2018 - Russia
2022 - Australia
2026 - Mexico
2030 - Italy

Summer Olympic Games

2012 - London
2016 - Tokyo
2020 - Brasilia
2024 - Paris
2028 - Seattle
2032 - St Petersburg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Has Brasilia expressed interest in bidding?



Wezza said:


> Lol, how many times does it have to be pointed out that China hasn't bidded for either the 2018 or 2022 WC?


Soccer isn't exactly front page news in Canada, so apparently it needs to be pointed out. When is the deadline for 2022 submissions? Side question: Is Townsville in Australia?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Isaido, the dealine has already passed as they're awarding 2018 and 2022 at the same meeting. All of the nations bidding for 2018 have thrown their hat in for 2022 as a backup and a couple of countries are only bidding for the later tournament:

*Nations bidding for both 2018 and 2022*
Australia
England
Indonesia
Japan
Mexico
Russia
USA
Spain & Portugal
Netherlands & Belgium

*Nations only bidding for 2022*
South Korea
Qatar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_World_Cup


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

isaidso said:


> ^^ Has Brasilia expressed interest in bidding?


Forget Brasilia, they tried to bid for the 2000 Summer Games but the IOC didn't give a damn to it , our capital couldn't make it to the shortlist . The first Brazilian city to host these Games will be Rio de Janeiro , the question here is not 'which city', but 'when' Rio will get the Olympics. kay:


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't care much about the Olympics so I'll put european championships instead

WC

2018 Spain&Portugal
2022 Australia
2026 UAE, Qatar & Bahrain
2030 United Kingdom
2034 Canada

EC

2016 Sweden & Norway
2020 Croatia & Slovenia
2024 Greece 
2028 France
2032 Ireland & Scotland


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

WC
2010 - South Africa
2014 - Brazil
2018 - England
2022 - USA (Say it like they do in Beerfest OO-S-A)
2026 - Asia
2030 - Spain

Summer Olympic Games

2012 - London
2016 - Chicago
2020 - Brazil
2024 - St Petersburg
2028 - Tokyo
2032 - UAE (i think they could put something together that is more lavish then the Chinese)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

RobH said:


> Isaido, the dealine has already passed as they're awarding 2018 and 2022 at the same meeting. All of the nations bidding for 2018 have thrown their hat in for 2022 as a backup and a couple of countries are only bidding for the later tournament:
> 
> *Nations bidding for both 2018 and 2022*
> Australia
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know. I suppose I'll go with Australia in 2022.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

isaidso said:


> ^^ Has Brasilia expressed interest in bidding?
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isn't exactly front page news in Canada, so apparently it needs to be pointed out. When is the deadline for 2022 submissions? *Side question: Is Townsville in Australia?*


Sorry if i came across a bit rude. But yes, Townsville is in Australia.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

World Cup

2010 - South Africa
2014 - Brazil
2018 - England
2022 - USA
2026 - China
2030 - Argentina/Uruguay

Summer Olympic Games

2012 - London
2016 - Rio de Janeiro
2020 - Madrid
2024 - Tokyo
2028 - Cape Town


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Summer Olympic Games*

2016 Rio-de-Janeiro
2020 Paris
2024 Los Angeles
2028 Athens
2032 HongKong

*FIFA World Cup*

2018 Greece
2022 United Arab Emirates
2026 Canada
2030 France
2034 Italy


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

Summer Olympic Games

2016 Chicago
2020 Tokyo
2024 Dubai
2028 Warsaw
2032 Rio de Janeiro

FIFA World Cup

2018 England
2022 Mexico 
2026 Australia
2030 UAE
2034 Poland&Germany


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

dande said:


> I´m not sure Quebbec City has possibility to host alpine disciplines downhill and super-g. I


QC is close to the same Laurentian mountain ranges that Lake Placid also sits on so that should not be a concern. It does not run right next to QC but I don't think the mountains are any further than Whistler is to Vancouver.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Eddard Stark said:


> Where now for WOG, assuming S.Korea gets the 2018?
> 
> My bet is in Europe. Probably Germany, since France will be running likely for 2024 SOG
> 
> Outside our continent North America will be out of the games and Asia will have the Koreans games...so I guess it will be Europe to loose


Why would it be Europe's to lose if Sochi is going to host it in 2014?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

swifty78 said:


> Geo try telling Matthew Lowry that lol. Australia's next Games will prob be in the 2060-70s or beyond.
> 
> Countries I wish to see making bids are Argentina, South Africa, Poland, Hungary, India, Czech Republic and Turkey to name a few.


2056 - Melbourne


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Madrid, Spain
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Brisbane, Australia
2040 Moscow, Russia


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

When you do the city can you do the contry as well. Make life easyer Thank you. I don't know where is Xangai or Luanda


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

then why add it?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ then ya have a totally diff list in another thread? Make up ya bloody mind ya silly mong!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Vatican City 2024


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

i been doing some thinking and this is the best list
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Madrid, Spain
2028 Cape Town, South Africa
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Brisbane, Australia
2040 Moscow, Russia


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

swifty78 said:


> then why add it?


Some people might not now were it is.
lots of people don't know were in russia is sochi


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

2000 - Sydney, Australia
2004 - Athens, Greece
2008 - Beijing, China
2012 - London, United Kingdom
2016 - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2020 - Madrid, Spain
2024 -Minnieapolis/ St Paul, United States of America
2028 - Auckland, New Zealand
2032 - Moscow, Russia
2036 - Osaka, Japan
2040 - Nairobi, Kenya
2044 - Motreal, Canada
2048 - Buenos Ares, Argentina
2052 - Chicago, United States of America
2056 - Melbourne, Australia 
2060 -Shanghai, China
2064 - KL, Malaysia
2068 - Cape Town - SA
2072 - Glasgow - Scotland
2076 - Singapore
2080 - Pheonix, United States of America
2084 - Oslo, Norway
2088 - Rabat, Morrocco
2092 - Hyberdad, India
2096 - Athens, Greece
2100 - Sydney, Australia


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Eddard Stark said:


> after the disaster of this canadian Olympic Games I don't think the games - either SOG or WOG - will be seen soon in Canada.
> 
> consider a long wait before ever bidding again


_Pattuito!_


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Vatican City 2024


But where will the women athletes stay?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Alot ppl dont know where your brain is at....


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Um Solopop no SOG in Europe for 40 years??? They never go longer than 12 years!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> But where will the women athletes stay?


With the nuns of course hno: ! :lol:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

What disaster
2018 PC, South Korea
2022 Munich, Germany
2026 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2030 Santiago, Chile
2034 Lillehammer, Norway
2038 Queenstown, New Zealand


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Athens 2096 for the 200th anniversary is realistic. Too bad we won't be around lol


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^With the nuns of course hno: ! :lol:


:lol: But would there be room enough on the podium for all those backstroke medalists?


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Paris will almost certainly bid for those games.:cheers:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

As I said IOC know they will get money out of Australia, so I doubt they'd rule us out.

But for the other bar say India, China, Singapore, Malaysia are they sure they could make money?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I may have the dates a bit off but I am_ sure_ have the approximate locations right 

The next 22 Winter games 
2018- Pyenogchang, South Korea
2022- Munich, Germany
2026 - Harbin, China
2030 - Gothenburg, Sweden
2034 - Burlington, Vermont, US
2038 - Geneva, Switzerland
2042 - Japan 
2046 - Quebec City or Montreal, Canada
2050 - Zaragoza, Spain
2054 - Bursa, Turkey 
2058 - Denver, US
2062 - Salzburg, Austria
2066 - Zakopane, Poland
2070 - Harbin, China
2074 - Milan, Italy
2078 - Zakopane, Poland
2082 - Santiago, Chile
2086 - Oslo, Norway
2090 - Sochi, Russia
2094 - Seattle, US
2098 - Tehran, Iran
2102 - New Zealand


----------



## IronMan89 (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't believe Paris and moreover France to go without olympics for a century!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ They'll get a summer.  Also the southern hempisphere WG may not pan out so a France WG could fill in.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

IronMan89 said:


> I don't believe Paris and moreover France to go without olympics for a century!


Of course not, I agree..... never mind, they will see  !


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

FIFA world cup
2018 England
2022 USA
2026 Australia
2030 Uruguay and Argentina
2034 Russia
2038 Mexico

Commenwealth Games
2018 Gold Coast, Australia
2022 Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago
2026 Nairobi, Kenya
2030 Toronto, Canada
2034 London, UK
2038 KL, Malysia
2042 Perth, Australia

Summer youth Olympics
2010 Singapore
2014 Nanijing, China
2018 Moscow, Russia
2022 Toronto, Canada
2026 Bangkok, Thailand

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Istanbul, Turkey
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Toronto, Canada
2052 New York City, USA
2056 Cape Town, South Africa
2060 SP, Brazil
2064 Melbourne, Australia
2068 Seoul, South Korea
2072 Berlin or Munich, Germany
2076 Vancover, Canada
2080 Lima, Peru
2084 Orlando, USA
2088 Mumbai, India
2092 Rio de Janerio, Brazil
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Honolulu, USA
2104 Durben, South Africa

Winter Olympics
2018 Pyenogchang, South Korea
2022 Munich, Germany
2026 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2030 Santiago, Chile
2034 Chamonix, France. back to the brith place of the winter olympics after 110 years
2038 Sapporo, Japan
2042 Anchorage, USA
2046 Canberra, Australia
2050 Lillehammer, Norway
2054 Bursa, Turkey 
2058 Quebec City, Canada 
2062 New Zealand
2066 Milan, Italy
2070 Denver, USA
2074 Argentina
2078 Harbin, China
2082 Oslo, Norway
2086 Hobart, Australia
2090 Chile
2094 Sochi, Russia
2098 Tehran, Iran
2102 New Zealand


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Matthew Lowry

Can we have your 2100-2200 Summer games, Winter games, World Cup, Commenwealth, World baseball classic, Asian Games, and Pan Am games.......please.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Don't encourage him!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

2022 WC: US
2024 OG: Miami


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

All his posts are based on lists about the Olympics xD


----------



## *SFCboy* (Nov 15, 2008)

my list
fifa wordl cup:
2018: usa
2022: UK
2026: australia
2030: china
2034: morocco

olympic games of summer:
2020: monterrey mex
2024:new delhi india
2026:tokyo
2030: cape town
2034: paris

winter games:
2018: munich germany
2022: almaty kasajastan
2026: punta aernas chile
2030: anchorage USA
2034: harbin china


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

*FIFA World Cup *

2018 Russia
2022 Austalia
2026 Argentina
2030 England
2034 USA

*Summer Olympic Games*

2020 Baku
2024 Madrid
2028 Nairobi
2032 Amsterdam
2036 New Delhi

*Winter Olympic Games*

2018 PyeongChang
2022 Zakopane
2026 Santiago de Chile
2030 Queenstown
2034 Chamonix


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Summer Olympics

How Id like to see it - I predict increasingly the Games will be used as a coming out party for up n coming countries (akin to Beijing 2008, Rio 2016, South Africa World Cup 2010), as the 'rise of the rest' of the world comes to age - a more even global representation as Westcentrism levels out. This will still be interspersed with smaller cities and Western representation still.

2020 Cape Town (first African Games, the final continent to not have held it despite the five rings representing each continent, and with a proven track record following the World Cup 2010- an even bigger event than the Olympics)
2024 Istanbul (first Islamic nation, mending the 'clash of cultures' this past decade)
2028 Delhi (coming out party, first for the subcontinent)
2032 New York City (finally! -last of the *current* World Cities not to have held it) 
2034 Moscow (coming out party for Russian geopolitical region, this time round on capitalist terms)
2038 Dubai (first for the Middle East, an established major geopolitical region by then, in an age of empires)
2042 Paris
2048 Jakarta (coming out party, one of the world's richest countries by then)
2052 Melbourne
2054 Lagos (coming out party, one of the world's richest countries by then)
2058 Buenos Aires


^what would uproot this guesswork tho' is if China/ India/ US, as the largest economies win bids every decade, akin to how US and Europe has done in the past. Places like Shanghai, Hong Kong, Mumbai, Kolkata, Chicago, San Francisco.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Didn't really feel like opening a new thread about this but I think its worth a read............


> *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100308/ap_on_re_eu/un_un_wcup_housing*
> 
> *UN expert: Big sports events force many from homes*
> 
> ...


.

To be fair to some other cities it was rather easy for Chicago to make that pledge considering they planned to place a large number of venues in parks (also controversial) and isn't as intensely developed in some of its areas as other cities.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> 2034 Moscow (coming out party for Russian geopolitical region, this time round on capitalist terms)


I have a feeling this is exactly what Sochi 2014 will be. Have you seen the Olympic park they're planning?


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Asin games
2019 KL, Malaysia
2023 Honai, Vietnam

Pan american games
2019 Lima, Peru
2023 Centeramerica

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Brisbane, Australia
2028 Istanbul, Turkey
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Cape Town, South Africa
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 SP, Brazil
2052 Seoul, South Korea
2056 New York City, USA
2060 Melbourne, Australia
2064 Moscow, Russia
2068 Cario, Egypt
2072 Rio De Janerio, Brazil
2076 Mumbai, India
2080 Munich, Germany
2084 Orlando, USA
2088 Perth, Australia
2092 Lima, Peru
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Honolulu, USA
2104 Cape Town, South Africa
2108 Kingstown, Jamacia
2112 Madrid, Spain
2116 Brazilia, Brazil
2120 KL, Malaysia
2124 Paris, France
2128 Toronto, Canada
2132 Los Angeles, USA


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

RobH said:


> I have a feeling this is exactly what Sochi 2014 will be. Have you seen the Olympic park they're planning?


No but Im betting its hyoj right?


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Cape Town, South Africa
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 SP, Brazil
2052 Seoul, South Korea
2056 New York City, USA
2060 Melbourne, Australia
2064 Moscow, Russia
2068 Cario, Egypt
2072 Rio De Janerio, Brazil
2076 Mumbai, India
2080 Munich, Germany
2084 Orlando, USA
2088 Perth, Australia
2092 Lima, Peru
2096 Athens, Greece
2100 Honolulu, USA
2104 Cape Town, South Africa
2108 Kingstown, Jamacia
2112 Madrid, Spain
2116 Brazilia, Brazil
2120 KL, Malaysia
2124 Paris, France
2128 Toronto, Canada
2132 Los Angeles, USA


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

Im pretty sure Mexico could host a World Cup any time soon and has bid for 2018, 2022.

As for the Summer Olympics im pretty sure Guadalajara, Mexico City & Monterrey could host it in 2020 or 2024, Monterrey and Mexico City had made bids.

As for Guadalajara they are hosting the 2011 Panamerican Olympics.

*New infraestructure has been build and is underconstruction in Mexico City, Monterrey and Guadalajara wich can bu used to host a wolrd cup and the olympics.

Cheers.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Mexico pulled out of the 2018/22 bidding process SeñorGuillermo.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

RobH said:


> Mexico pulled out of the 2018/22 bidding process SeñorGuillermo.


I see. I didn't know.
But I wonder why.

Cheers.


----------



## citizensmith (Mar 9, 2010)

World Cups

2018 England
2022 Australia
2026 Spain
2030 Uruguay/Argentina
2034 Russia
2038 China
2042 Italy
2046 USA
2050 France
2054 India
2058 Germany
2062 Morocco/Algeria
2066 England
2070 Mexico


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

citizensmith said:


> World Cups
> 
> 2018 England
> 2022 Australia
> ...


Wow.
Mexico is not going to weit that long to host it again.
I'm going to be dead by then. Lol.


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, that's the purpose of this thread, so I'll go crazy.

Supposing the current rotational rule is kept:
2018 England
2022 Australia
2026 United States
2030 Spain
2034 Japan
2038 Argentina
2042 Russia
2046 Mexico
2050 Egypt
2054 Italy
2058 Colombia-Peru


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

2018 Munich
2020 Cape Town


----------



## israelblue (Nov 21, 2004)

FIFA World Cup

2018 Russia
2022 Spain

Winter Games

2018 Munich
2022 Zaragoza or Santiago

Summer Games

2020 Cape Town
2024 Madrid


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Spain can't win 2022 if Russia wins 2018


----------



## SharksBoy (Jan 9, 2009)

FIFA

2018 Australia
2022 England
2026 Mexico
2030 Japan
2034 Egypt/Morroco

Summer Olympic

2020 Durban
2024 New York
2028 Auckland
2032 Toyko


----------



## citizensmith (Mar 9, 2010)

Commonwealth Games

2018 Auckland, New Zealand
2022 Birmingham, England
2026 Durban, South Africa
2030 Toronto, Canada
2034 London, England
2038 Singapore
2042 Nairobi, Kenya
2046 Adelaide, Australia
2050 Nicosia, Cyprus


----------



## citizensmith (Mar 9, 2010)

This will be my last list as I couldn't care less about the winter "olympics".

Summer Olympics

2020 Cape Town
2024 Paris
2028 New York
2032 Istanbul
2036 Auckland
2040 Madrid
2044 Delhi
2048 Warsaw
2052 Buenos Aires
2056 Amsterdam
2060 Tokyo
2064 Milan
2068 Chicago


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If that's how the 2020s shape up, I'll be more than happy!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

What about Abuja?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Has NASA tracked down their velodrome roof yet?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> Has NASA tracked down their velodrome roof yet?


Don't be mean!


----------



## Ceefee (Sep 12, 2009)

citizensmith said:


> Commonwealth Games
> 
> 2018 Auckland, New Zealand
> 2022 Birmingham, England
> ...


interesting list although Australia would surely get it before england gets its second one.


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

Fifa WC:

2018 England
2022 Australia
2026 China
2030 Argentina
2034 USA
2038 Egypt
2042 Spain (maybe Portugal)
2046 Chile
2050 Russia
2054 UEA/Katar
2058 Italy

Summer Olympics

2020 Paris
2024 Cape Town
2028 New York
2032 New Delhi
2036 Melbourne
2040 Santiago
2044 Chicago
2048 Istambul
2052 Madrid
2056 Cairo
2060 Moscow
2064 Hong Kong
2068 Buenos Aires


----------



## citizensmith (Mar 9, 2010)

PejatBR said:


> Fifa WC:
> 
> 2018 England
> 2022 Australia
> ...


No World Cup in Europe for 24 years:crazy:
No Olympics in Europe for 28 years:scouserd:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

The list to all list....................
You think I had much to do this Saturday afternoon? 

The next 22 Winter games 


*Winter Olympic Games*
2002 - Salt Lake City, US
2006 - Turin, Italy,
2010 - Vancouver, Canada
2014 - Sochi, Russia
2018- Pyenogchang, South Korea
2022- Munich, Germany
2026 - Harbin, China
2030 - Gothenburg, Sweden
2034 - Burlington, Vermont, USA
2038 - Geneva, Switzerland
2042 - Japan 
2046 - Quebec City or Montreal, Canada
2050 - Zaragoza, Spain
2054 - Bursa, Turkey 
2058 - Denver, USA
2062 - Salzburg, Austria
2066 - Zakopane, Poland
2070 - Harbin, China (or other Chinese resort)
2074 - Milan, Italy
2078 - Oslo, Norway
2082 - Santiago, Chile (or German/Swiss Alps)
2086 - French Alps, France :colgate:
2090 - Sochi, Russia
2094 - Tehran, Iran 
2098 - Seattle, US (or Reno/Lake Tahoe)
2102 - New Zealand (or East Asia)

....not sure how realistic a southern hemisphere will be.

*Summer Olympic Games*
2000 - Sydney, Australia
2004 - Athens, Greece
2008 - Beijing, China
2012 - London, UK
2016 - Rio De Janeiro, Brazil
2020 - Istanbul, Turkey
2024 - Paris, France
2028 - Cape Town, South Africa
2032 - Tokyo, Japan
2036 - Berlin, Germany
2040 - New York City, USA
2044 - Shanghai, China
2048 - Buenos Aires, Argentina
2052 - Warsaw, Poland
2056 - Toronto, Canada
2060 - Busan, South Korea (or Melbourne, Australia)
2064 - Rome, Italy (or Milan)
2068 - Chicago, US
2072 - Bangkok, Thailand
2076 - Madrid, Spain 
2080 - Cartagena, Colombia (or Mexico) 
2084 - Guangzhou, China
2088 - St. Petersburg, Russia (or Moscow, Russia)
2092 - Rabat, Morocco, (or Tehran, Iran)
2096 - Athens, Greece (or London)
2100 - San Francisco, U.S.

Istanbul, Tokyo, and Cape Town may all change places..........


*World Cup*
2002 - Japan/Korea
2006 - Germany
2010 - South Africa
2014 - Brazil
2018 - UK
2022 - USA
2026 - Netherlands/Belgium
2030 - China 
2034 - Russia
2038 - Argentina/Uruguay
2042 - Spain/Portugal
2046 - Turkey
2050 - Italy
2054 - Morocco
2058 - Japan
2062 - France
2066 - Mexico
2070 - Germany
2074 - Colombia
2078 - Australia
2082 - UK
2086 - Korea
2090 - Scandinavia
2094 - Brazil
2098 - Germany
2102 - US (or Indonesia)

The prospect of joint bids obviously plays a large role in what could happen for the WC.



One challeging aspect I find hard is to think that South Asia wouldn't host any sort of games until 2100 which I think has to come eventually but its hard for me to figure when it would happen and where.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

That fifa list is so flawed!

Australia 2078!? 2022 more likely.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Solopop said:


> That fifa list is so flawed!
> 
> Australia 2078!? 2022 more likely.


If that is your biggest complaint I'll take it. :colgate:

I thought I was being complimentary by considering Australia for 2078.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

If I was a betting person I would hazard a guess at London 2012, Rio 2016 for Olympics and South Africa 2010 and Brazil 2014 for world cup:cheers:


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> The list to all list....................
> You think I had much to do this Saturday afternoon?
> 
> The next 22 Winter games
> ...





plasticterminator said:


> If I was a betting person I would hazard a guess at London 2012, Rio 2016 for Olympics and South Africa 2010 and Brazil 2014 for world cup:cheers:



How come no one took into consideration Mexico to host one of the Winter Olympics at least.
Mexico has the infraestructure to do so.
And it's been a long time since we hosted the Summer Olympic's.
It would be nice to host them again before 2040.

Cheers.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

SeñorGuillermo said:


> How come no one took into consideration Mexico to host one of the Winter Olympics at least.
> Mexico has the infraestructure to do so.
> And it's been a long time since we hosted the Summer Olympic's.
> It would be nice to host them again before 2040.
> ...



winter games, in Mexico? Where?
I tend to think of the mountain resorts in New Mexico and Arizona as perhaps to iffy and undependable to contemplate hosting a winter games so I suppose that is why I haven't considered Mexico.

Just looked up, the only ski resort I see listed for Mexico is Monterreal. Though I sure its descent enough it doesn't look to me it is near professional standards. 

I think Mexico is likely to find a games within another 100 years, the list of cities and nations who could make a good claim to host is extensive though.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Summer Olympics
2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Rome, Italy
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Cape Town, South Africa
2052 Mancherster, UK
2056 Melbourne or Perth, Australia
2060 Honolulu or New York City, USA
2064 Seoul, South Korea
2068 Berlin or Munich, Germany

Winter olympics
2018 Pyenogchang, South Korea
2022 Munich, Germany
2026 Reno-Tahoe, USA
2030 Christchurch, New Zealand
2034 Chamonix, France
2038 Santiago, Chile
2042 Sapporo, Japan
2046 Some were in Greece
2050 Anchorage, USA
2054 Lillehammer, Norway
2058 Quebec City, Canada
2062 Canberra, Australia
2066 Milan, Italy

World Cup
2018 England
2022 USA
2026 Australia
2030 Uruguay and Argentina
2034 Russia
2038 Egypt
2042 Mexico
2046 Italy
2050 Brazil
2054 China
2058 South Africa
2062 Germany
2066 Australia


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Summer Olympic

2020 Tokyo, Japan
2024 Paris, France
2028 Brisbane, Australia
2032 Los Angeles, USA
2036 Moscow, Russia
2040 Bangkok, Thailand
2044 Athens, Greece
2048 Cape Town, South Africa or Cairo, Egypt
2052 Manchester, UK
2056 Melbourne, Australia
2060 Honolulu, USA
2064 Seoul, South Korea
2068 Barcelona, Spain


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> winter games, in Mexico? Where?
> I tend to think of the mountain resorts in New Mexico and Arizona as perhaps to iffy and undependable to contemplate hosting a winter games so I suppose that is why I haven't considered Mexico.
> 
> Just looked up, the only ski resort I see listed for Mexico is Monterreal. Though I sure its descent enough it doesn't look to me it is near professional standards.
> ...


It seems you are right.
Even though I knew of some ski & snowboarding resorts in Toluca, Puebla, and Mexico State.
I was sure there where like 5.
But oh well.

Cheers.


----------



## RahalInter (Nov 6, 2010)

World Cups

2018: England
2022: Australia
2026: Ghana
2030: Argentina/ Uruguay
2034: Russia
2038: China
2042: Turkey
2046: Chile
2050: France
2054: Egypt
2058: Mexico
2062: Italy
2066: Iran/Saudi Arabia
2070: Norway/Sweden
2074: Morocco
2078: Australia/ New Zealand
2082: Germany
2086: USA
2090: Japan
2094: England
2098: Brazil
2102: Hungary/Croatia

Interesting??


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Who knows?


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

World Cup
2018: England
2022: Australia
2026: Ghana
2030: Argentina/ Uruguay
2034: Russia
2038: China
2042: Turkey
2046: Chile
2050: France
2054: Egypt
2058: Mexico
2062: Italy
2066: Iran/Saudi Arabia
2070: Norway/Sweden
2074: Morocco
2078: New Zealand
2082: Germany
2086: USA
2090: Japan
2094: England
2098: Brazil
2102: Hungary
2106 Ireland
2110 Thailand
2114 USA
2118 England
2122 England again
2126 Antartica
2130 China
2134 Venezuela
2138 France
2142 Congo
2148 Russia
2152 New Zealand
2156 Mexico
2160 Iran
2164 Mars
2168 Zimbabwe
2172 Italy
2176 Brazil
2180 Korea
2184 Botswana
2188 USA
2192 Japan
2196 Argentina or New Guinea
2200 England


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

carlspannoosh said:


> World Cup
> 2018: England
> 2022: Australia
> 2026: Ghana
> ...


xDxDxD Mars xDxDxD
2200 - Slovakia


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Summer Olympics

2020 Toronto
2024 Montreal
2028 Vancouver
2032 Calgary
2036 Ottawa
2040 Edmonton

Winter Olympics
2014 Quebec City
2018 Edmonton
2022 Montreal
2026 Calgary
2030 Vancouver
2034 WhiteHorse!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Summer Olympics: 
2016: Rio de Janeiro
2020: Rome
2024: Toronto
2028: Brisbane
2032: Los Angeles
2036: Berlin (won prior to 4th Reich coming to power)
2040: Nuremberg
2044: Nuremberg
2048: Nuremberg
2052: Nuremberg
2056: Melbourne
2060: Nuremberg
2064: Nuremberg
2068: Nuremberg
Well you get the picture... 

Winter Olympics: 
2014: Sochi
2018: Munich
2022: Lake Placid
2026: PeyongChang (bout time!)
2030: Quebec City
2034: Garmisch-Partenkirchen (though most if not all ice venues would be held at Munich! Also won before 4th Reich comes to power)
2038: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen (Amalgamation of the 3 places into one)
2042: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen
2046: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen
2050: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen
2054: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen
2058: Munich-Garmisch-Partenkirchen
Well you also get the idea...


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Olympics:

2020 Doha
2024 Doha
2028 Doha
2032 Doha
2036 Doha
2040 Doha

WC:

2018 Doha 
2022 Doha
2026 Doha
2030 Doha
2034 Doha
2038 Doha

Truli it will be momentus day for Qatr

Winter Olympics

2026 - Pyongyang (thats what your all saying right?)


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Will737 said:


> Olympics:
> Winter Olympics
> 
> 2026 - Pyongyang (thats what your all saying right?)


Yes, once Kim Jong Ill gives power over to that son of his he's appointed, he'll start an ambitious project of building an artificial mountain near Pyongyang, of the required vertical and length. It'll take a dozen or so years to build, consume like 43% of the nation's GDP and be a disaster for the environment. 

But seriously, a Summer Olympics is Pyongyang's best bet, where they would spend the billions in needless infrastructure and sporting projects.


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

*World Cup*
2018: England
2022: Australia
2026: Spain
2030: Uruguay
2034: Morocco/ Algeria
2038: China
2042: Turkey
2046: Argentina
2050: Qatar


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Summer Olympics:

2012: London
2016: Rio
2020: Durban
2024: Doha
2028: Tulsa
2032: Singapore
2036: Glasgow
2040: New Delhi
2044: Baghdad
2048: Prague
2052: Minneapolis
2056: Hiroshima
2060: The Moon


----------

